# International Roofing Expo Sees 18 Percent Jump in Attendance This Year



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*International Roofing Expo Sees 18 Percent Jump in Attendance This Year*

03/01/2011Show organizers with the International Roofing Expo say this year's show attracted 18 percent more attendees than the previous year. It's a hopeful sign. Read more at the Trade Show News Network


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Well, this is something you can tackle yourself if you are diligent, but it is allot of work, And you are really risking your biggest investment in the process. As a professional I know for a fact that you will not be able to match the result of hiring a professional company to complete the work.

Also, I could almost guarantee that in a self install you would automatically void any warranty accompanying your shingle purchase do to improper install. But, that being said, In a pinch your best attempt at roofing would probably suffice, for a short while at least.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL wrong thread?


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

Good to see things are picking up. 

JW
__________
JW Roofing Miami


----------

